# Gaffing a fish intended to be released



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it LEGAL in Michigan to gaff a fish that will be released?

This would be an attempt to get control of the fish to remove the hooks.

The question has been asked in reference to musky in a different forum and thought maybe this is a better place to ask.

No, I would not do it, just asking about legality.

Thank you


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't know about the legality but to gaff a fish to be released is fine as long as you want to release a dead fish... Why not shoot it?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Agree on the lethal nature of gaffing, just don't see how you do it without killing the fish. Even if you did it in the mouth the fish would be horribly injured and not any better under control. For musky the best method is to get a cradle net and never lift the fish out of the water. They struggle less that way, too. Even lifting a musky and holding it vertically just to take a picture damages them and greatly increases mortality. They're not very hardy and the bigger they get the less they can take.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

You would gaff the jaw just to hold the fish in place. I completely agree on not doing it. Just wondering about legality because its been disputed both ways


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

they make these cool liitle jaw grippers, easy to use , effective,,and gently on the fish. and quite cheap, mine a floating fishgrip,,,was 15 bucks on amazon


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I personally net them with a coated net. Wouldn't even jaw grip them for fear of them rolling and hurting the jaw. I think some do pivot though.

Just was hoping to get an answer on the law from a CO or someone who knows for a fact whether its legal or not. Sounds like nobody knows.

Once again, I'd never do it because I am well aware of the potential risk to the fish's health.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> I personally net them with a coated net. Wouldn't even jaw grip them for fear of them rolling and hurting the jaw. I think some do pivot though.
> 
> Just was hoping to get an answer on the law from a CO or someone who knows for a fact whether its legal or not. Sounds like nobody knows.
> 
> Once again, I'd never do it because I am well aware of the potential risk to the fish's health.


You're right not to do it. No question it would cause harm to the fish and greatly increase mortality risk. I'm always amazed at the people who base their behavior on whether or not something is legal. Is the highest bar they can set for themselves as low as the minimum a politician can come up with?

Studies are showing that lifting a musky out of the water horizontally significantly increases mortality and holding a big one up vertically is practically a death sentence. Best thing to do if you are going to release the fish is never take it out of the water at all.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

kzoofisher said:


> I'm always amazed at the people who base their behavior on whether or not something is legal. Is the highest bar they can set for themselves as low as the minimum a politician can come up with?
> 
> Studies are showing that lifting a musky out of the water horizontally significantly increases mortality and holding a big one up vertically is practically a death sentence. Best thing to do if you are going to release the fish is never take it out of the water at all.


I like the politician similarity lol. Some guys simply don't appreciate musky.

If lifting them horizontally is bad now, what is recommended for a photo?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

A cradle net with a built in tape like measurenets have would protect the fish and provide proof of length.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Took me a bit to remember where I saw this because I don't have a library of musky stuff. Written by a retired fisheries biologist. http://www.thenextbite.tv/articles/handling-techniques-and-survival-released-muskellunge-rod-ramsell


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice article. I don't know why anyone would ever gaff a fish that was to ne released. That's like catch and release bowfishing! 

Ganzer


----------

